# Need Engine



## SolomonX (Mar 22, 2012)

New Member rebuilding a 1969 GTO. Not looking for original. 

Currently does not have engine or transmission. 

Any advice on where to get an engine and transmission?

Looking for 400 or close horsepower. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f49/1973-400-engine-sale-34745/


----------



## Pontiacpurebrred (Jun 22, 2011)

Your best bets are:
A. the boards (here and other GTO or GM communities) 
B. Craigslist (SearchTempest - The EASY way to search Craigslist will help a lot with that)
C. Fleabay (but be careful)

Actually be careful no matter what. There are lots of people here to help you and you can check resources online to confirm the year, size and origin of any Pontiac block, heads, intake and tranny. 

Pontiac Power

Pontiac Engine Codes

Classical Pontiac Engine Codes

Need help on HOW to identify a block?

Pontiac Block Identification

Others will chime in too I am sure


----------



## SolomonX (Mar 22, 2012)

ALKYGTO said:


> http://www.gtoforum.com/f49/1973-400-engine-sale-34745/


That's a beautiful engine. But after getting it here would be like half my budget. Unfortunately.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sol, where are you located? If you are interested, we can check on shipping etc. It is a very nice engine. PM me or see my For Sale thread. Eric :cheers


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

SolomonX said:


> New Member rebuilding a 1969 GTO. Not looking for original.
> 
> Currently does not have engine or transmission.
> 
> ...


Depending on where you live, this engine may interest you. I've seen pix of it and it looks nice, but I was more interested in the hood until someone else got to it. Endura bumper too that looks good from the pictures he sent me. Kinda pricey, but includes the lights, brackets, etc.


1969 pontiac gto


----------

